# Just Ordered A Pm1440e-lb Lathe And Pm940m-pdf Mill



## dieselshadow (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm pretty excited to finally have ordered some new machine tools. I debated and debated, researched, called, emailed, read and read everything I could. I ended up landing with Matt at Quality Machine Tools and his line-up of Precision Mathews. His reputation is very very good (as evident here on HM), warranty is great, customer service and sales support has also been top notch. I was seriously considering Grizzly, but many people, most on this forum have either directly suggested PM or indirectly due to their reviews and support of QMT. 

Matt has been very patient with me as I've called him several times and exchanged many emails. I've changed my wishlist and order a few times and he was super quick and courteous. I look forward to keeping this relationship with QMT going for many years. A dollar goes where it's best treated IMHO. 

Just wanted to say a public "Thank You!' to Matt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







So now begins the dreadful wait to get these new machines. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Of course I will be sharing photos of the process. I'm really looking forward to making my own chips in my own garage.


----------



## brav65 (Aug 27, 2016)

Congratulations. You will not be disappointed by the machine or service you will receive from Matt.  He is a stand up guy who loves what he does and puts his hart and sole into it!  Enjoy!


----------



## mksj (Aug 27, 2016)

We have all been down the road of a zillion questions and trying to choose a machine/brand that has the features you think you need and the budget. The budget bar always seems get higher and higher as you learn more, but better to spend once vs. outgrowing your machine quickly and spending more. Very nice choices, both are a lot of machine for the price. You will love having a DRO on the lathe, at my age I can't even see the marks on the dials, let alone remember how many revolutions after a few turns.

Through the years QMT has only gotten better, I am surprised at how much Matt does with so few people and all the problems of running a small business. Let alone all the emails, phone calls and headaches. What is most impressive is that he offers customized machines that are unique to his company and accessories, with very good quality at the different price points. He also takes care of the customers after the purchase, which seems a rarity these days. So congratulations all around.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey Thanks guys, If only I could get this **** web site finished up, then everyone could see what all we have! But its getting there, I've been saying that for years, but it really is this time. Talk about an industry full of scam artists, but if anything, it taught me a lot.

    But one thing I always go back to, years ago I was laid off from my job (In a machine shop), and had a bit of money saved up. Knew I needed to do something, so before I got the official layoff notice, I went out and bought a skid loader to do some excavating work that I knew I could do, (In a hurry, so I could get approved for the loan before I was laid off haha, and I did make every payment on time), and ordered a lathe with the rest of the cash I had saved up. Looked at used for a while, but then had to get something here quick, so I ordered new. At that time I didnt know anything about the machines made in China, other than the fact that they smelled funny when I went to look at one ha ha.  

    I also had a contact and knew I could get some work for that. It was every penny I had to my name. Still lived with my parents at that time. It was a brand new lathe. Skid loader worked out great, but that was just a summer thing, making a flat spot for a guy who was installing above ground swimming pools. (We live in PA, sometimes it was 4-6' or more out of level, some jobs were big)     Anyway, when I got the lathe in, I needed major parts in the headstock within a week. No I didnt crash it, it was defective from the start. They told me months to get the parts. I think 6 months. I was like WTH am I going to do, I am trying to support myself here, brand new lathe, and it doesnt work. I had deadlines for these parts, that is why the work was given to me, because the other shop was already behind. It was their overflow. It was a real mess there and I lost a lot of work that would have more than paid for that lathe.       So I always try to go back to that if anyone ever has a real problem. We do a lot more quality control than they had been doing 20 years ago, thats for sure. And things have gotten much much better in China. But it almost ruined me. If I didnt have the excavating work to back it up, I would have been done. It was a big company too that did this to me that you all know, this was really before the internet, or anything, just mail order catalogs. and I remember paying with a check instead of a credit card, for one thing I didnt have a credit card, and the other, I saved a few percent from sending a check.       It was not any company mentioned here in this thread though.    Anyway, I always try to remember that, and while a lot of people just do it for a hobby, a lot don't.  And either way, I know the excitement when it comes to a new machine, heck I still get it when we get new models finished up. 

      Besides the web site people and that lathe experience, I've been dealing with a lot of big corporate B.S. Recently, Verizon with their sh** service, heck even Priceline over a stupid hotel room, I arrived to a hotel in Boston a few months ago for a wedding, and was told sorry, we are overbooked, oh and sorry there isnt a single hotel room available in Boston or within 35 miles after being on the phone with them for 2-3 hours in a hotel lobby. So I flew in, got a cab straight to the hotel around 10pm, and had no room for the night. I even called and confirmed it that morning. And that was it. Ended up calling someone who we were lucky enough to know who lives about 30 miles from where we are at and stayed there for one night. Who happens to have cats and dogs, which I am really allergic to, that tops it off. Couldnt breathe for 3 days.     And the best part is, priceline is trying to fight me for the refund! It just seems that its so ridiculous, that it almost seems like a joke. 

  But experiences like that can make me promise that no matter how big we get, we will never get to be like those kinds of places, ever. I may not always be available, since I am a real person, and do get tied up sometimes, and go on vacation once in a while and take my offshore fishing trip once a year, or whatever, but it seems like the worse I am treated through my experiences with other companies, the better I want to treat our customers.  

 The other thing is that I can personally run every machine that we sell. (well maybe not some of the CNC's all that well anymore, I lost that since I dont do it much anymore!)     You can't find that much anywhere though.  I am trying to hire more people who already know about this stuff, and I found a few machinists, but from what I've found that it seems like if you do it for a hobby, you know a lot more than someone who has done it for a job. I thought it would be backwards.     Hired a few more people who are pretty good, but they just do not know the machines inside and out like I do. Well I guess if they did, they wouldn't need me haha.  

 Well thats enough haha, by the way, if anyone knows anyone looking for a job, who already has a really good idea about machinery like this, we are looking to hire more people! (and we do pay very well too for the right people!)


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 28, 2016)

It would be just a tad too much commute for me, otherwise I might just walk in the door and say "Hi!"


----------



## pugslyyy (Aug 28, 2016)

Congrats on the purchase.  I just received my PM1440E-LB from Matt and am well pleased.  I ran mine in for 10 minutes each gear, and drained/filled all 3 gear boxes.  There was a fair amount of grit - consistent with what I've seen on the inside of other Chinese machines. 

The only issue of any significance I have encountered is the coolant pan wouldn't slide fully into position because of the wiring for the coolant pump.  I cut 2 notches in the coolant pan (at each rear corner) and now everything works fine.  I also shimmed the headstock side of the pan a little higher so that it would drain correctly.

So far I have only used the lathe to make some custom tools - I am an engineer/mechanic and hate to pay $250+ for a tool that I am going to only use once.  So of course I spend all day building the tool myself.


----------



## dieselshadow (Aug 28, 2016)

Preparations are underway to receive the new machines. I hate painting.... But it must be done as I don't want to move these machines again later to paint. 











Still have another coat to go, but it's time well spent.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 28, 2016)

qualitymachinetools said:


> I am trying to hire more people who already know about this stuff, and *I found a few machinists*, but from what I've found that it seems like if you do it for a hobby, you know a lot more than someone who has done it for a job. I thought it would be backwards. Hired a few more people who are pretty good, but they just do not know the machines inside and out like I do.



There's your problem Matt, you're trying to hire a machinist for a millwright job!    You need to find a millwright with machine tool experience.  I know a lot of machinists that are very competent, but very few can do more than just very minor repairs to machines.  Most millwrights can walk up to a machine tool and operate it competently, and if it's broken they can tear it down and fix it too!  Disclaimer:  As an old millwright I may be a little prejudiced.


----------



## maker of things (Aug 29, 2016)

Congrats dieselshadow.  I'm sure you will be another satisfied customer.


----------



## dieselshadow (Aug 30, 2016)

Got another coat of Drylok paint on the wall. Might have to go get some semi-gloss to cover up the matte finish of the Drylok paint. It'll be easier for cleanup, that's for sure. And it's noticeably brighter in here as well. Another big plus. 

View attachment 134940


----------



## pugslyyy (Sep 3, 2016)

I have really been enjoying (and taking advantage of) the large bore size of the PM1440E-LB.  Just today I had to shave a little off the ends of a tie rod for a project I am working on, and it fit - but only just barely.  Since the tie rod is over 40 inches I wouldn't have been able to make it happen without the 2 inch bore.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 3, 2016)

Did some more painting in prep for the new machines. A nice light gray in high gloss. Now I have to paint the rest of the garage.....







At least I had a friend over to help.







Now back to work.....


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks really good!   Make sure to put a nice 3-4 ft light directly over the lathe.


----------



## pugslyyy (Sep 3, 2016)

I've been buying the 4' LED shoplights (that look like fluorescents) from Costco and hanging them everywhere - they work really well.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Sep 4, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> Preparations are underway to receive the new machines. I hate painting.... But it must be done as I don't want to move these machines again later to paint.
> 
> View attachment 134821
> 
> ...


 That painters paper you've got on the floor, they sell it in a 12" roll, only a few bucks. It lays perfect on the bed, left and right sides of your vise...so when your done milling you just roll it up the mess. 
And these magnet lights go nice on the the head of that mill to light up your vise and milling area  https://amzn.com/B01ACIFPYA 

I have a few of these magnets on the head, nice for holding a few small allen keys or tools with arms reach, they hold very good    https://amzn.com/B01F866W7U

Good luck with the new machines !


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 4, 2016)

I saw those ideas in another thread of yours Subwayrocket. Pretty good ideas! Thanks. 

Now what happened to all of my pictures?


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 6, 2016)

For your cabinet mounting how about that green Unistrut channel available in electrical dept at most big box?   Not the cheapest stuff tho.
http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...talogs/bolted_framing/strut_systems/SS-13.pdf


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 6, 2016)

Hmmm. Interesting idea.....


----------



## koba49 (Sep 7, 2016)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Hey Thanks guys, If only I could get this **** web site finished up, then everyone could see what all we have! But its getting there, I've been saying that for years, but it really is this time. Talk about an industry full of scam artists, but if anything, it taught me a lot.
> 
> But one thing I always go back to, years ago I was laid off from my job (In a machine shop), and had a bit of money saved up. Knew I needed to do something, so before I got the official layoff notice, I went out and bought a skid loader to do some excavating work that I knew I could do, (In a hurry, so I could get approved for the loan before I was laid off haha, and I did make every payment on time), and ordered a lathe with the rest of the cash I had saved up. Looked at used for a while, but then had to get something here quick, so I ordered new. At that time I didnt know anything about the machines made in China, other than the fact that they smelled funny when I went to look at one ha ha.
> 
> ...



 well part of the problem on finding machinist to run or know how to run machines like you are selling is because manufacturing in the US has changed very much in the past 30 years.   It used to be there was always some manual mills, and lathes in all shops , at least in the maintenance shop, that is not the case any more. Also a lot of your CNC experts will not run a manual machine, or just do not know how from lack of experience. I have made a few videos of that lathe I bought from you, and there are people asking questions about running the lathe, I tell them to wait I will try to give them an answer when I get around to doing it on the machine, because it is the first time I have had to do it in about 20 or 30 years. Things like running an bench lathe and grinding your own tools was common place, now it is a lost    craft, or trade


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 8, 2016)

Painting is done! For now at least. :lol:

I have to get the new circuits installed this weekend because THEY'VE SHIPPED!!!!! 

I think I'm a bit excited.


----------



## RandyM (Sep 9, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> Painting is done! For now at least. :lol:
> 
> I have to get the new circuits installed this weekend because THEY'VE SHIPPED!!!!!
> 
> *I think I'm a bit excited*.



Now, there is an understatement.

So, do you have projects all lined up?


----------



## maker of things (Sep 9, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> Painting is done! For now at least. :lol:
> 
> I have to get the new circuits installed this weekend because THEY'VE SHIPPED!!!!!
> 
> I think I'm a bit excited.



Wait...wait...wait...wait (receives email) OMG! rush rush rush!  And that's how it usually goes.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 9, 2016)

RandyM said:


> Now, there is an understatement.
> 
> So, do you have projects all lined up?



Nothing serious as of yet. One fella has asked me to machine the bore on his set of wheel spacers for him. That'll be easy. 

My first big and real project will be to make some axle adapters for the propane tank yard roller project.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 9, 2016)

Got some rigging in the shop in preparation for Monday.


----------



## RandyM (Sep 9, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> Got some rigging in the shop in preparation for Monday.



Are you renting the crane? She's beauty! I like the height adjustment. Aluminum frame?


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope. I borrowed it from work. I use it on a regular basis for elevator machine work. It's full aluminum and breaks down super easy and quick with hitch pins. 





















I also have a couple of machinery skates that can be placed under the end of the skid. My tractor can easily move the other end. 

Placing equipment takes patience and thinking it through. If you don't take that time, bad things can happen.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 9, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> My first big and real project will be to make some axle adapters for the propane tank yard roller project.


Yard roller? I see a Hog Smoker!


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 9, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> Yard roller? I see a Hog Smoker!



Oh, I have steel pipe laying here for that very purpose.  I can't wait to start that honestly, but I have a bunch of irons in the fire. Too many irons....


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 10, 2016)

Well, a new subpanel was installed so I could add a new circuit for the mill and lathe. 

Out with the old. 






In with the new. 






Then I installed the new outlets. 











John Deere yellow matches the outlets nicely. I didn't want any confusion with these new outlets. I ordered yellow ones from Amazon and painted the cover plates to match. 

Now all I have to do is wait until Monday to go get them. They are sitting at the freight depot, but they aren't open on the weekends. I have a hydraulic drop deck trailer reserved for Monday as well. Should go pretty well.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice work there ! What kind of outlet is that ? My 220 outlets look like this , ( NEMA 50 )   You've got the ground on top , thats good .
---------------------------------


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 10, 2016)

That's a 50a outlet. The ones pictured in my post are 15a outlets. Specifically a 6-15.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if these machines come with leveling bolts? If not, what size holes are they? How long of a bolt will a fella need?


----------



## Subwayrocket (Sep 11, 2016)

My 940 did not come with levelers. I have a template for the cast iron base for the 940 . If you don't have your machine yet, let me know. I can get you dimensions, bolt positions, pics, etc . I built a mobile base for my 940 .  Blair rotabroach worked well to cut out the bolt holes .


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 11, 2016)

Subwayrocket said:


> You've got the ground on top , thats good .


Curious as to why you say thats good. The NEC does not specify a "correct" orientation for receptacles. Ground pin up, down or sideways no matter, whatever works best for the situation.


----------



## maker of things (Sep 11, 2016)

Need to order something for the 1440.  I went with http://www.mcmaster.com/#2531K39 from mc master
I think 5/8 dia will fit through the holes in the base.  4" of thread is not needed


----------



## Subwayrocket (Sep 11, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> Curious as to why you say thats good. The NEC does not specify a "correct" orientation for receptacles. Ground pin up, down or sideways no matter, whatever works best for the situation.



If something falls behind it, it hits the ground and doesn't go across two live blades . I'd like to take the credit, but my commercial electrician buddy installed my like this, ground up top .


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 11, 2016)

Subwayrocket said:


> If something falls behind it, it hits the ground and doesn't go across two live blades . I'd like to take the credit, but my commercial electrician buddy installed my like this, ground up top .


Another point is that with ground up when someone pulls the plug out by pulling up and out on the cord the ground tends to break contact last.   The "normal" way the ground may break contact first.  If the reason they are yanking the plug is that sparks are coming out of the device...  


I managed to establish "ground up" as a standard at University of Michigan hospital in the early 70s despite being a junior engineer on the strength of those arguments.   I'd like to think that the idea spread from there but more likely someone more influential came up with it independently.  I've always done it that way and have frequently been told that my outlets are upside down.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 11, 2016)

Subwayrocket said:


> My 940 did not come with levelers. I have a template for the cast iron base for the 940 . If you don't have your machine yet, let me know. I can get you dimensions, bolt positions, pics, etc . I built a mobile base for my 940 .  Blair rotabroach worked well to cut out the bolt holes .



I do not have the machine yet. I pick them up tomorrow at the freight depot. Probably a bit late to order anything now. 



Eddyde said:


> Curious as to why you say thats good. The NEC does not specify a "correct" orientation for receptacles. Ground pin up, down or sideways no matter, whatever works best for the situation.



This is a huge discussion in its own right. It deserves its own thread. 

Psssst... I prefer the ground on bottom myself because it looks better to me. I was forced to put ground up on the 240v receptacles because the plugs have the cord hanging to the bottom that way. 

I have never seen a person ever drop something across the prongs on a halfway plugged in plug before. Heck, never even heard of it until I read about "a guy I know of said his friend did this" on the Internet.  It is possible, I won't deny that. But highly unlikely.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Sep 11, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> Psssst... I prefer the ground on bottom myself because it looks better to me. I was forced to put ground up on the 240v receptacles because the plugs have the cord hanging to the bottom that way.


 The plugs have the cord that way specifically for that reason. That's also how NEMA 50 plugs come. Wiring is designed to protect you from the "highly unlikely" thing happening...to protect us from worst case scenario ...so someone doesn't have to find out the hard way. 
I thought they look funny with ground up too ...but it makes sense to do it .  I've never seen anything fall behind one either , but I have seen things fall in my shop in the most unlikely ways .


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 11, 2016)

What's funny is all of the flat or profiled 120v plugs I've seen are designed to have the ground on the bottom. So I can't agree with that statement 100%, but I won't disagree either. 


Back on topic, I think I'll pick up some 1/2" fine thread bolts, nuts, and washers and make my own leveling feet. I can do that pretty easy.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 11, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> I have never seen a person ever drop something across the prongs on a halfway plugged in plug before. Heck, never even heard of it until I read about "a guy I know of said his friend did this" on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cost of preventing it is zero.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 12, 2016)

Something showed up in my mailbox today. 










































I have my work cut out for a few days. :lol:


----------



## tweinke (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats on the new machines! Let us know how they check out.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 12, 2016)

They look purty! Congrats


----------



## maker of things (Sep 13, 2016)

Shucks, using that crane instead of all the wrong equipment you missed 90% of the fun of setting the lathe up!  Good thinking.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks guys! Can't wait to make some chips.


----------



## RandyM (Sep 13, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> What's funny is all of the flat or profiled 120v plugs I've seen are designed to have the ground on the bottom. So I can't agree with that statement 100%, but I won't disagree either.
> 
> 
> Back on topic,* I think I'll pick up some 1/2" fine thread bolts, nuts, and washers and make my own leveling feet.* I can do that pretty easy.



Looks like a good plan. Might want to put it to the top of the list.


----------



## pugslyyy (Sep 13, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> Back on topic, I think I'll pick up some 1/2" fine thread bolts, nuts, and washers and make my own leveling feet. I can do that pretty easy.



I picked up these ones for about $15 each.  Best price I've seen.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=LB325-6615


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 13, 2016)

Man I sure could use a trailer like that here in a few weeks.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 15, 2016)

Well, I ran into an issue.... The mill was being cleaned up and checked out. I cleaned it all up and proceeded to wire it up and do power-on checks. All of the safety devices worked to include the power X travel motor and the cross feed unit. I tried the spindle motor and all was smooth and quiet. I noticed it seemed slow according to the gear chart. I tried all of the gears and the power down feed. Everything was working pretty nicely except for the speed. Huh.... Then the motor made a noise and I looked up and it had started smoking. Dadgummit!!! I hit the E stop and unplugged the mill. The motor was too hot to touch. Great, somehow I smoked the new mill. I checked everything I could, voltage and wiring were at the top of the list. I did find a loose wire, but it wasn't crazy loose and there wasn't any arc marks or signs of overheating. Other than the slow speed, it was running in the correct direction, smoothly and quietly. 

I emailed QMT and Matt answered my email almost immediately. I was not expecting that. It was after hours. I'm not saying this as to make you expect he can do this in every case, but he did and we exchanged a few notes back and forth. In the end he sent me a new motor first thing in the morning. Once again I feel good about where I spent my money. A dollar goes where it's best treated. The new motor should be here tomorrow. If you're reading this Matt, I highly applaud your efforts and expedience in handling this matter. This is what excellent customer service is.  Even though I have had a speed bump in the new equipment, Quality Machine Tools has taken care of my every questions, concerns, and this one issue. 

I cleaned up, adjusted, lubricated, and wired up the lathe this evening. All went very well. All of the safety devices work, speeds and controls work perfectly. It was smooth and the noise was appropriate for this machine. It wasn't loud or making noises not to be expected. I was very pleased to see it run. Now I need to precision level it and dial it in.  The DRO was very responsive and easy to read. This was a great addition without a doubt. The only issue I have is the ball oilers are varying sizes that don't all accept the same oiler nozzle. It's not a big deal, I just need to find another oiler with a smaller nozzle to oil the smaller ports. The mill requires a larger one.  It's all part of tooling up I suppose. 

I also must say that the entire shipment arrived in great shape and well protected from corrosion and damage. I ordered a few other goodies from Matt to include a precision 3 jaw chuck, some basic tooling, a vise, a clamping kit, and a really nice precision 5/8" chuck for the mill. Very nice stuff for the money in my opinion. 

I'll report back with an update on the replacement spindle motor for the mill when I get it installed.


----------



## pugslyyy (Sep 16, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> I cleaned up, adjusted, lubricated, and wired up the lathe this evening. All went very well. All of the safety devices work, speeds and controls work perfectly. It was smooth and the noise was appropriate for this machine. It wasn't loud or making noises not to be expected. I was very pleased to see it run. Now I need to precision level it and dial it in.  The DRO was very responsive and easy to read. This was a great addition without a doubt. The only issue I have is the ball oilers are varying sizes that don't all accept the same oiler nozzle. It's not a big deal, I just need to find another oiler with a smaller nozzle to oil the smaller ports. The mill requires a larger one.  It's all part of tooling up I suppose.



Heh, the different sized ball oilers is my biggest nitpick as well.  Come on, is it really that difficult to have a single size?


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 16, 2016)

Gentlemen, the new motor arrived today. I installed it and we are all set now.


----------



## pugslyyy (Sep 17, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> Gentlemen, the new motor arrived today. I installed it and we are all set now.



Great example of why you need after sale support.  At least usually if something is going to go wrong like that it happens pretty quick ("infant mortality" is the industry term)


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 17, 2016)

Well, I spent some time getting the machines level. I have the lathe's bed twist down to about .0015 over the length. One of the tailstock end's foot is a little soft due to the twist. I'll check it in a few days to see of its settled any. Even if it doesn't, it's pretty darn good, plenty good enough for what I'll be doing. 

I made my own leveling bolts. Seems like Amazon had the cheapest around at about $7.50 each. I built mine for about $3 each. 






I super-glued a rubber washer to a regular washer. Then I used a carriage bolt upside down. The heads were nice and smooth and able to pivot nicely. A nut and a washer on either side of the machine and we're all set.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 18, 2016)

Great write up, glad you are up and running! Now the hard part is over, and the fun starts!


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 18, 2016)

First chips were made on the mill today. 






Nothing major or precise, but it worked great for what I needed it for. I have to pass an electrical conduit through his piece of iron. It was torch cut for a smaller connector. I made the hole larger. This was so much better than a die grinder or a torch.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 18, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> I made my own leveling bolts. Seems like Amazon had the cheapest around at about $7.50 each. I built mine for about $3 each.
> 
> View attachment 136170
> 
> ...


I used the same technique for my table saws, works great, only difference is I used a piece of self adhesive "ice and water shield" (for roofing)  instead of the rubber washer.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 19, 2016)

First chips were made on the lathe tonight. I turned a tractor PTO shaft to clean up the sealing surfaces and to cut off the offset flange that mounts to the clutch basket. It shouldn't matter too much as this shaft doesn't turn super fast, but it's good practice to have things smooth and balanced when possible. 

I'm going to try uploading some short videos from Tapatalk. Hopefully they work for y'all.


----------

